# mehrere WLAN Netze mit verschiedenen Einstellungen



## NiciB (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich nutze mein Notebook zu Hause und auf 2 verschiedenen Unis. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich zu Hause WPA-PSK verwende und auf den Unis ist das Netz offen, außerdem sind die ESSID verschieden. Zu Hause habe ich noch die DNS eingetragen.
Was mich allmählich nervt ist die Einstellungen immer händisch vornehmen zu müssen. Gibt es vielleicht irgend einen Netzwerkmanager, wo ich die verschiedenen Konfigurationen speichern und auswählen kann?

Oder kann ich die Einstellungen auch während des Betriebs mittels iwconfig umstellen? (aber da geht glaub WPA-PSK nicht) Sonst könnte ich ja ein kleines Shell-Script schreiben...

Was ist die beste Lösung für mein Problem?

Danke!


----------

